# Dekit Surikbut Olisi



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 31, 2008)

Cacoy Doce Pares Modified Close Quarter Stick Sparring with Zach Whitson 

[yt]piHAAvjNNWI[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2008)

Yup, looks like Eskrido to me!


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice close quarter drill.

David


----------



## brianhunter (Jan 2, 2009)

I am glad I train in his system


----------

